# Balancing My Boring Head.



## BRIAN (Nov 13, 2016)

My bench top mill is mounted on a small movable steel bench. and when I use the boring head with any degree of offset  the whole thing tends to wriggle. in the past I have used a worm drive hose clip  an a small piece of lead sheet to try and limit this
 As i am about to do the final finish boring on the cylinders of the 5 Cylinder Radial I wanted a better way to smooth out this shake so I made a stud that fits in the side port of the head that takes 2  10 mm nuts that are adjustable and balance out the forces. I can now run from zero to 1000 rpm without any vibration though I am unlikely to ever go that fast.








Brian.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 13, 2016)

Good idea, Brian. You can add or remove nuts and or washers to vary the weight to achieve balance with virtually any boring bar you choose.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice, simple, effective, gotta love it. Mike


----------



## dieselshadow (Nov 13, 2016)

Dadgum Brian. That is pretty cool and effective. I'd love to be a fly on the wall in your shop for a day. Imagine what I could learn.....


----------



## dulltool17 (Nov 13, 2016)

Outstanding idea Brian.  I have the same boring head.  Even though my set up is a bit more rigid, I' be adopting this idea!


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 14, 2016)

One thing I forgot to mention  was that  I reduced the shank at the point that the grub screw nips to eliminate the possibility
 of it coming out due to centrifugal force.   Better safe than sorry.
Brian.


----------

